# 20 y/o fertility issues, and Egg Sharing?!



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ladies (and gents?!)!

My name is Sophie. I'm 20, I've been with my fiancé for 4 years.
I figured I'd tell you a little about my story before I ask your advice!

I have always wanted to have children. I've known this for forever. Don't ask me what career I want or where I want to live- I don't know... but I do know I want to be a mum. When my fiance and I got together, things moved quickly but we were both happy, and things couldn't have been better, we soon moved out together and decided to start trying for a family. That's where things started going wrong! I fell pregnant very quickly- in fact the first time we slept together unprotected. We were ecstatic! Unfortunately, it didn't last long, and within weeks I was taken into hospital after collapsing and was bleeding heavily. The hospital were... how should I put this eloquently? Incompetent at best. They sent me home after an internal examination saying that my cervix was still closed and I was probably having stretching pains and implantation bleeding. If implantation bleeding fills two sanitary towels per hour, then I'm the Queen of England. Anyway, after being sent home, I continued having horrendous pain and bleeding for the next WEEK, and eventually went back. They told me they would take two sets of bloods 3 days apart to measure my HGC levels, and call me with the results. I waited 4 days for the call... it never came. When I finally got through to them, they told me they had in fact lost my first sample(?!?!?!) and they would have to repeat them. When I finally got the results, they told me I was miscarrying and the pain and bleeding would pass soon, but they made me an appointment for 1 week later to check "everything had cleared". I went for my appointment, and was STILL bleeding etc. They scanned me internally, and then I heard the words I had dreamt of hearing for the last 3 weeks- "You're still pregnant!". The sonographer quickly left the room, and came back with a doctor. He then broke the news that in fact my pregnancy was in my right tube, and I would require surgery because it had been left so long. 12 hours later (having had no food or water since the night before my scan) I was having surgery. They told me afterwards that my tube had ruptured on my way to theatre and they were unable to repair my tube, so they removed it, although they had fortunately saved my ovary.

Fast forward 6 months, and I found out I was pregnant again. I was sceptical this time, and obviously for the right reasons, because not 3 days after my positive test, I miscarried. I had had a bad feeling about the pregnancy from the moment I suspected it, I to this day don't know why. I just had a gut feeling. 

Once we had both recovered from the second blow, we got back to trying for our third time. Since then, nothing. That was 3 years ago, and apart from a suspected miscarriage (if it was, it was so early it didn't show up on the test before it ended), we simply haven't managed to fall pregnant, no matter what we do. We have tried every supplement, myth and old wives' tale out there, but nothing has worked. We finally admitted defeat and went to see our GP, who gave my fiancé a semen analysis, and gave me every possible test under the sun. Nothing came back untoward, except that my hormone levels were a little low, suggesting that I either wasn't ovulating at all, or because my periods have been so irregular since my pregnancies, the test wasn't timed correctly. My fiancé's semen analysis came back saying he had extremely good quality sperm and a lot of it, which he was pretty proud of... lol!

We were referred for a HyCosy scan, however after discussion with another specialist, we were told there really wasn't any point, as every piece of evidence said that my miscarriage had actually been ectopic, but instead of being treated, had ended itself in natural miscarriage, but not before damaging and blocking my remaining tube. It's impossible to know if my tubes were already damaged before I even fell pregnant the first time, but the general consensus from the specialists we have spoken to think that it's the most likely option. 

We were told by the specialists we saw that IVF would be our best option, but that the NHS would not offer it to us until I turned 23. We weren't thrilled at the idea of waiting so long, but decided we couldn't sensibly afford to pay for it ourselves, leaving us with no choice but to wait. We pretty much resigned ourselves to the idea and got on with the rest of our lives.

But, then I found something that gave me hope! I was browsing IVF clinic websites last week, and came across the Egg Sharing scheme. I was gobsmacked that I hadn't heard of it before, but intrigued. I read up about the process and was completely taken with the idea. After all, what better way to achieve my dream than to help someone else achieve theirs at the same time?! I found a clinic in London who offer the scheme- The Lister Fertility Clinic, and decided they fit my bill pretty perfectly. I am planning on giving them a call tomorrow to arrange an appointment, but I was wondering, has anyone else had any experience with The Lister Fertility Clinic and/or Egg Sharing? What's it like? What can I expect? Just any information in general would be great!

Thank you in advance, and I apologise for the complete wall of text!!

Wishing you all well, and lots of sticky baby dust to all who need it!
Sophie xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

Ive egg shared at the lister. Good choice!! Although it was the clinic to give me my only BFN, it really is a good clinic. There is an egg sharing thread on here for the lister, full of ladies that have healthy babies from egg sharing at the lister, when I say, full... I mean every lady that has been on the thread and cycled at the lister have got their BFP from them!!!

When u call to make an app, you will need to go to the lister around a week (or 2) before so they can do a blood test to check your AMH level (ovarian reserve) if that is over the minimum level the accept, you will proceed with the app and they will let you know (after you have given them some background) if they accept you onto the scheme or not.

Good luck

Xxx


----------



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Hope,

Thanks for your reply! I have now booked an appointment with them, it's on the 16th July! Argh, I'm so anxious/excited! I have no idea what my ovarian reserve is, but no-one has ever mentioned to me that it could be a problem in my case, so hopefully that's the case! 

I am looking forward to finally starting this journey, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much! 

Do you happen to know, if in the case you don't get your BFP in your first round, can you Egg Share again and receive another discounted round of IVF? I don't want to assume I won't get a BFP, but I just want to know my options if that did end up happening! D: 

Thank you xxx


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

You're in safe hands at the Lister. I'm 19 weeks pregnant with twins after receiving eggs from a donor via the Lister.

Take a look at the forums for Lister on here. There's an egg share one & the ladies on their will be able to answer any questions. I'm sure you can cycle again via egg share if you have an unsuccessful first treatment.

There will be lots of tests & counselling but it will be worth it.

Which consultant you seeing?

Ladies like yourself are amazing wanting to give others a chance of motherhood. Good luck xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Yay!!! Well done!

As for egg sharing again if you are not successful the 1st time, it all depends on how you respond to the treatment. If you respond well, get the required amount of good quality eggs, then there should be no reason why they wouldnt accept you again. If your recipient gets a bfp, they will more than likely accept you again.

Xx


----------



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

Flipsy- congratulations on your BFP! Hope everything is going well?! 
I haven't been sent the email with my appointment details yet so I will get back to you about which consultant we'll have! Thank you, but I don't see what I want to do as amazing, it's like the most obvious and natural choice I've ever made. I know how it feels, feeling as though you'll never be blessed with children, so if I've now been given the chance to not only help myself conceive, but help someone else at the same time, there's no contest! My fiancé said almost exactly that before I had even told him my thoughts on it. Xxx

Hope, thank you for the info! I mean, of course I'm hoping I won't have to worry about a second round, but at least I know my options if it were to come to that! Xxx


----------



## charliec (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi ladies  can I join ? I'm new 😃to FF.im 28 and DH is 29 I have a child from a previous relationship DH has none ,we have been together for 7 years now when we first got together we moved into a home after I finished university we decided we would try for a family after a year of trying and absolutely nothing I went to my gp who referred us to a fertility clinic after all the bloodtest ,keyhole surgery ,hsg 2 years later was finally told I have blocked tubes and ivf is my only option I was deversated in shock I didn't understand it all so I started looking it up to try and get a understanding of the way it works,the prices where so steep I just thought I would never will be able to do this we set up a saving account but still wasn't going to happen for another few years😫(felt so helpless),so I went back to work and put it to the back of my mind for along time while I watched cousins, friends and siblings go on to have numbers of children when people and family would ask why and when are we going to have children we both blamed work and studies,but I then stumbled across egg share which I found perfect by helping couples with there one wish and a chance of receiving a wish for myself .we started at the lister hospital in London and the staff are fantastic we've had all our test and also been matched I'm on the pill now I have a
Scan this week and estimate EC end of the month I'm so nervous and scared full if anxiety.i haven't told no family or friends of my infertility issues or that we are doing ivf ,so coming on this site is so nice for me,anyone on the pill or had the scan for the pill ?im mostly scared of the injections,any one at or past that stage ?or at the lister egg share?
Sorry about the LONG story . 
Goodluck and blessings to you all


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello,


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry posted too soon, I'll start again, 

Hello, lol

I had an ectopic pregnancy when I was young then a few years later another one, I was referred to a fertility specialist & see him for 6 years before we had ivf, Trying to concieve for a total of 10 years before we had our son 5 months ago.

I was one of the youngest to have had ivf at my clinic when I eventually ended up having it, 

I Can't personally comment on egg share as I never did it, but just wanted to say you stand a good chance of sharing your eggs being so young & have a good chance of your ivf working. x


----------



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

CharlieC welcome to FF! Hope you find some helpful bits here. I'm sure if you look on the IVF thread, there will be a lot of talk about the injections etc- that bit doesn't change whether you're going for the Egg Share or standard IVF =) You'll be fine, I can already tell you're a very strong lady, you've been through so much so far- you can handle a few "pricks"  Just remember you're not only doing this to achieve your dream, but you're also doing this to help someone else do the same thing, that's what's keeping me going! If you would like to chat, feel free to send me a private message! xx

Ivfmamma, ahhhhhhh, you've just made me so so happy, thank you! I was so terrified that either I wouldn't be eligible or it wouldn't work, and even though I know you can't guarantee either of those things, you've made me feel so much better just by saying I stand a good chance! It helps so much to hear some reassurance from someone else y'know? Thank you so much xx


----------



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey ladies, thought I'd let you know, I got my appointment info through today- my appointment is with Dr James Nicopoullos, anyone else had him?  xxx


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi matron icon, 

Just wanted to say I'm due to have ivf by donor egg through a lovely person who is egg sharing.  I'm with James Nicopoullos and I can honestly say he's amazing.  If our cycle fails I will definitely be sticking with James.  He is so nice and reassuring! Xx


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

James is often referred to as Dr McDreamy. He's one of the few doctors I've had no contact with  Everyone that's had dealings with him, love him!!!!

You're in safe hands xxx


----------



## charliec (Jun 1, 2014)

thank you so much Ivfmama and matronicon those messages really put a smile on my face 😀 it feels strange even talking about my issue on here even though I'm not physically saying it ,I had my pill scan and all seemed well I've been taking nasal spray for 3 days now not half as bad as I thought,I've also got my injections to start next week but like u said think of why I'm doing it,I'm sure il get on fine lol,also found out we're going to need icsi as my Dh sperm is going to need some help(another hurdle )got a lot of BBQ events happening in the family over this month with the weather and I know exactly what the topic will be when me and Dh walk in,roll on July so that I know whether or not I will be able to have my miracle .💜🙏


----------



## matronicon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, sorry I've been off radar a few days, my period came and as usual it got me down a bit, so decided to take some time with SO and enjoy life before we descend into the world of IVF! 

Flipsy- that's great to know  I'm looking forward to meeting him even more now lol! xxx

Shania- Wow, good luck! I am praying with all my might everything goes well for you!! I'm so glad to hear he's nice, I think it's so important to get on with your specialist! Keep me updated on how it goes for you please!  xx

Charlie- Wow, it's all coming so fast for you now huh? I bet you're excited though, I know I am, and I've not even been accepted yet :O I'm obviously apprehensive too, but I'm trying to focus on the positives! Keep me updated on how you get on, I'd love to know how you're feeling as your treatment progresses, and of course I can't wait to hear about your BFP! <3 xxx


----------



## charliec (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow matrion how did your appointment go?hope it went well,the lister seem to go through things quite quick after the first app.iv had my egg collection got 22 eggs thanks to the drugs lol got the call the next day to say they've fertilised May be having my ET this week I don't even know how to explain how I'm feeling emotionally by I'm very sore at the moment on bed rest,same as you iv been on the radar a bit as it's been so hectic travelling to and from London but I thought I'd come on as I'm in bed rest and see how you lovely ladies are getting on,and also talk to someone other than my other half as he doesn't like to talk about it to much he's very supertisius (hope I spelt it right lol)after the EC iv been away from friends and family to avoid questions because I'm not drinking also can't walk to good either.but like I said I'm checking in to update and see how everyone is getting on👍


----------

